# I'm Home so it's BYE-BYE Time



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Got home last nite and figured what better way to catch up on things than to send out 2, that's right, 2 rounds heading out. One is payback time for mocking this Old Gorilla; the other is unexpected. Bahhwaaaaaaa


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome back to dry land.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome back Dave! Hope those two knock their targets real hard :ss :tu


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome back, hit em hard


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Get em Dave!!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Boy, Dave...you don't waste anytime. Hope you said hello to the wife before you went to the Post Office.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Boy, Dave...you don't waste anytime. Hope you said hello to the wife before you went to the Post Office.


 :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Boy, Dave...you don't waste anytime. Hope you said hello to the wife before you went to the Post Office.


Hey Dave glad u made it back' guess its time 4a herf huh. Let me check out the places & c what's up. If u want I can show your wife the Eastern Market along with Chip's Wife.(want 2show her som nice things or shopping n the city) its lots of flowers 4the garden, art work, just all that girly stuf they like 2do. & the 2 OldMen & get wth us youngster & puff on a few (did I say old men lol) let me know...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome back!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome back Dave, I see that fame has not changed you one bit!!!  :tu 

If the Leafs make the playoffs we should round up all us Leaf fans (or anyone who would like to join us) and have a celebration herf!!! And if they don’t make the playoffs we can have a herf to cheer us up!! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Whew,i'm glad he just hit me! Dave you are all over boatnerd this month...cool:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats the way to get back into things.

Welcome back and way to go !!


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Good to see you back, was missing your posts. I'm reminded of you every time I use my stinky...:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Dave glad u made it back' guess its time 4a herf huh.


I second this! Another Detroit Herf is due


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I second this! Another Detroit Herf is due


Would love to join you boys in D town, keep me posted on when this is going to happen.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome back Dave. Put the hurt on them.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome back Dave. Go get'em and hit'em hard :gn


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Time for everyone to run for cover methinks.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice way to get your feet back on the ground!!! :gn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

welcome home dave.....and i didnt mean all those old jokes i was tellin about u....:r


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome back, safe and sound. Hope they enjoy the smokes.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Would love to join you boys in D town, keep me posted on when this is going to happen.


Ok but u guys must come this time.



Mark THS said:


> I second this! Another Detroit Herf is due


Yes it is lets make it happen.:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Holy crap he is at it again! :gn :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Would love to join you boys in D town, keep me posted on when this is going to happen.


Hope you can make one of these Alex:tu


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Hope you can make one of these Alex:tu


Post a list of dates and hopefully I won't be working that weekend. If you guys can do mid may and onward that would be great.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Post a list of dates and hopefully I won't be working that weekend. If you guys can do mid may and onward that would be great.


hopefully on the 21st, wife has that day off:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey alex...pick me up on your way thro


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> hey alex...pick me up on your way thro


If you have room for 1 more Alex pick me up also!! :tu


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Should be no problem, 2 more is all my little Yaris can handle anyhow(Me, My Girl and the stragglers :>). Unless you guys want to sit in my MR2's frunk. lol....


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Should be no problem, 2 more is all my little Yaris can handle anyhow(Me, My Girl and the stragglers :>). Unless you guys want to sit in my MR2's frunk. lol....


i have never sat in a frunk before...will i like it?? :r

maybe we should rent a bus...


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

You probably won't, the frunk is short for (Front Trunk) which means the engine is in the back on an MR2. If you curl up into a little ball you should be fine for the full 3 hour trip. :r


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome back Dave, someone is in for it


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Should be no problem, 2 more is all my little Yaris can handle anyhow(Me, My Girl and the stragglers :>). Unless you guys want to sit in my MR2's frunk. lol....


I have an 11 year old van we could take instead. It would have enough room for everyone. I've never driven it that far but there's a first time for everything!! Besides I have CAA. Let me know when and we can set something up if you are interested. :ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Booker and Dave are the masterminds behind these Herf's so we'll have to wait until we hear back from them. Hopefully with some dates...


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> hopefully on the 21st, wife has that day off:tu


I vote for the 21st also, my son's first communion is on the 28th so that weekend is out for me.


----------

